# vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger



## b4 (Aug 9, 2004)

I am ready to purchase the VF supercharger, and can't wait to install it on my passat. Was wondering if anyone who owns one has tears of joy or just tears? Thank You.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (b4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b4* »_I am ready to purchase the VF supercharger, and can't wait to install it on my passat. Was wondering if anyone who owns one has tears of joy or just tears? Thank You. 

Nothing but joy here. You'll love it. Have fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (b4)*

Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp


LMFAO LMFAO


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (all-starr-me)*

He also paid $7000+ for a ~500 rpm powerband.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (cabzilla)*

Yea if you want real power with room to grow and some kick butt software go with the C2 kit..
Not all to hard to make 300HP with it.. 
I still have yet to see Mr Jett-Set post what sort of power his 5-7 grand has gotten him.


----------



## EURO_POWER (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (b4)*

VF's kit is just fine for those of us who are not looking for 300whp....at least not yet....so my suggestion is go with there kit....if you are looking for something different go with C2's kit....i give props to both companies.....remember that VF states that there setup are for *STOCK* engines....so the people who keep on reminding us that VF is not the way to go........it really depends on which way you want to do with your car.....C2 products are meant for people who are going to expand....they sell V1 and V2 chargers....and VF has V9's.....I thank C2 for giving me a choice as the way to go for extra parts....both companies have great customer service..........


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (EURO_POWER)*

MAN THERE IS A LOT OF INCORRECT INFO HERE ON THE VF KIT!!








I have recently gone to stg III, having had a stg II for almost 1 year. Total cost so far, $6.4K...for a dyno'd 270whp WITH heavy wheels and a bad rotary valve....so 300CHP is there with a V9 s/c.
Power UNDER the curve is HUGE!!! I have no idea where the poster who hates Patrick (jettset) cam off with only 500 rpms of power???








Reliability is the key, and I and many others have enjoyed substantial power gains WITH reliability......
C2's kit is new, and many are happy, but there is an issue with the programming and the use of the O2 sensors on OBDII cars. VF kit has none of that.
Now, that said, you can go with a C2 kit, as they do make a kit for your car, using mostly the same parts (different programming, bigger s/c)....VF went with a V9 unit based upon solid engineering and proven track record.....C2 uses either the V1 or the V2, but Vf can build a kit using these as well, they just prefer to use the larger chargers with a spacer HG, and can do so if you want.
Either is a great kit, and both provide great customer service (based upon personal experience with VF, and others feedback with C2).
If you'd like specifics on VF's kit, PM me.
Best of luck!
Larry


_Modified by lsinlv at 11:00 AM 12-22-2004_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*

And let's all stop the bashing....it's like the difference getween Ford and Chevy....go with what makes you happy!
*
Let's only post FACTS!!!! NOT CONJECTURE!!!*
I'm sure both Jeff (C2) and Nik (VF) would appreciate that!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Larry


----------



## bob4me2see (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (EURO_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EURO_POWER* »_C2 products are meant for people who are going to expand....they sell V1 and V2 chargers....and VF has V9's.....I thank C2 for giving me a choice as the way to go for extra parts....both companies have great customer service..........























Not sure what you are implying with this statement. V1/V2 blowers are rated for 1000cfm, 20psi and work with engines up to 680hp. V9's are rated for 800cfm, 20psi and work with engines up to 575hp. Unless your project will entail moving more than 800cfm, why couldn't you expand with a V9.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (b4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b4* »_I am ready to purchase the VF supercharger, and can't wait to install it on my passat. Was wondering if anyone who owns one has tears of joy or just tears? Thank You. 


What is most important to the consumer, is that you feel you are spending your time and money in the best possible manner. VF has many happy customers, and will be able to supply you with a wonderfully engineered product.
That being said, we too have a successful and happy customer base; based on our solidly engineered product and would like to work with you as well.
It becomes very difficult to make a decision soley based on what we read on the Internet, whether it be a forum like this, or just a general hobbyist's webpage. I suggest that you do yourself the best possible service by exploring all the options that are available to you. Ask the questions so that you feel good about the company you will establish a working relationship with. Never forget that the customer is the most important part of the equation.
C2Motorsports is here to answer any questions that you may have regarding the SuperCharger system that we have for your application. We would be more than happy to outline important parts like the Dual Idler pulley, and the Cold Air Intake that comes standard in our system.
In the end, I think that I speak for both C2 and VF when I say, "the person that deserves to be happiest is you the customer".
Have a Happy and safe Holiday season...

Sincerely,
Chris Collier
C2Motorsports



_Modified by C2Motorsports at 2:39 PM 12-22-2004_


----------



## eviljettavr6 (Feb 25, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (C2Motorsports)*

good luck with the in stall / you will be happy as soon as you mash the gas peddle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (EURO_POWER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EURO_POWER* »_remember that VF states that there setup are for *STOCK* engines....so the people who keep on reminding us that VF is not the way to go........it really depends on which way you want to do with your car.....C2 products are meant for people who are going to expand....they sell V1 and V2 chargers....and VF has V9's.....I thank C2 for giving me a choice as the way to go for extra parts....both companies have great customer service..........























Just throwing in my $.02...I've owned a VF kit and ended up making a hybrid c2/vf setup before going turbo...
For anybody to assume that the VF kit is made for stock engines and the C2's is just for 'non-stock' engines is ludicrous.
VF's kit is offering stages (I think stage 3 is over 300hp)... So, if you don't need to upgrade your motor for 300hp than you'll be ok with your c2 kit...*STAGE 1* will get you much much more than VF's stage 1 (or maybe even their stage 2) for much less money.
My guess is if you can run a VF kit on a "stock engine" then trust me, you can run a C2 kit on a stock engine - plus you'll get more power and spend less money. And the reliability of the kit has been flawless with perfect tuning. What else do you want???








Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
C2's kit is new, and many are happy, but there is an issue with the programming and the use of the O2 sensors on OBDII cars. VF kit has none of that.


There is *an issue with the programming???* Incorrect.
Plug the O2 sensors in and your car will run 'fine'. There is a bit more to it than that. There is an amazing increase in part-throttle driveability that comes with unplugging your O2 sensors. VF kit has none of *THAT.*
And really...what does it matter that you unplug your O2 sensors? I mean, you can plug them in if you want and your car will be fine....it'll run like a VF-equipped car. But if you want some seriously additional part throttle response, get the c2 stuff and unplug your o2 sensors and love life.







Take it FROM ME...I ran VF's supercharger, then went with C2's PROGRAMMING (with VF's supercharger), then went to turbo (which you'll end up doing to0...so just get a turbo







).
Later,




_Modified by nater at 7:52 PM 12-22-2004_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (nater)*

Nater...have you ever driven a stg II or stg III VF car???
I can tell you I have NEVER had any part throttle issues with mine, not to mention, it's illegal to disonnect emmissions equipment....
I have had stg II for the better part of a year and 10K miles, with no issues....not one. As for throttle lag, I've only seen off boost lag, which wasminimal, and is all gone with stg III.
my stg II car had better throttle response than my 928S....really..stg III will walk all over that car....
You constantly bash VF, and I'm not sure why??? You decided that you needed more power, and went turbo, and that's what works for you.
C2 is making great kits for MKIII's, and will eventually for MKIV's (programming aside).
I do stand up for VF yes, but it is a good product. Like I said before some like Ford, some like Chevy...it's all personal, and I think the best info we can give a fellow FI curious, it to drive every car/kit combo he can before he makes a decision...and that will give him the best idea, truely.
C2 was not around when I bought my kit, and I might have gone with them if they were, but who knows.
Truth be told, I almost went HPA TT, which would have been about $12K, but I wasn't ready to put that much money into my daily driver, God knows I have other cars to play with....it's all about what works for you.
Let's not make this personal, and keep it factual.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Larry


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_Nater...have you ever driven a stg II or stg III VF car???


Yes and no. I waited for a while for mine then went and had a smaller pulley made and custom c2 programming. The boost was MORE than VF stage 2's...And I had DSR cams to boot. So, yes I know it drives.

_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
I can tell you I have NEVER had any part throttle issues with mine, not to mention, it's illegal to disonnect emmissions equipment....

I never said VF had "any part throttle issues". Please re-read my post. I was comparing VF's part throttle to C2's...VF's part throttle is good, c2's is much much better. AGAIN, I have driven BOTH setups in their complete form (a c2 kit and a vf kit) plus my own setup which was a combination of the two.

_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_I have had stg II for the better part of a year and 10K miles, with no issues....not one. As for throttle lag, I've only seen off boost lag, which wasminimal, and is all gone with stg III.

Again, please re-read my post above, I NEVER EVER said a word about VF's having "throttle lag". Please, all I'm saying is that pulling the o2's and using the pure chip tuning to run the car makes the part throttle driveability so much better than VF's. It doesn't mean VF's sucks. 

_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_my stg II car had better throttle response than my 928S....really..stg III will walk all over that car....

I'm sure it does. It's a great setup. And stage 3 must be sick.

_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_You constantly bash VF, and I'm not sure why??? You decided that you needed more power, and went turbo, and that's what works for you.

Ok, I'm not sure where I bashed VF here. It seems I have to repost what I just posted up above so you and others can re-read. Please pick out the statement that says I am "bashing"...sort through all of the smiley faces that I put in the post as well (c'mon, bashing?).

_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
There is *an issue with the programming???* Incorrect.
Plug the O2 sensors in and your car will run 'fine'. There is a bit more to it than that. There is an amazing increase in part-throttle driveability that comes with unplugging your O2 sensors. VF kit has none of *THAT.*
And really...what does it matter that you unplug your O2 sensors? I mean, you can plug them in if you want and your car will be fine....it'll run like a VF-equipped car. But if you want some seriously additional part throttle response, get the c2 stuff and unplug your o2 sensors and love life.







Take it FROM ME...I ran VF's supercharger, then went with C2's PROGRAMMING (with VF's supercharger), then went to turbo (which you'll end up doing to0...so just get a turbo







).
Later,



_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_I think the best info we can give a fellow FI curious, it to drive every car/kit combo he can before he makes a decision...and that will give him the best idea, truely.

I agree. Which is why I have a lot of knowledge to add - as I have driven both setups as well as a vf setup with c2 programming. So, again let me say I am not bashing VF. I HAVE bashed them months ago...but that was a ways back...theres been no bashing going on here man. 

_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_Let's not make this personal, and keep it factual.

It was never personal man. I never made it personal, I was only offering up information.
Later,


_Modified by nater at 9:15 AM 12-23-2004_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (nater)*

Well, I've been very happy with my vf stage 3. I just recently dyno'ed 262whp 230tq on a mustang dyno. Which if you compare that to a dynojet your looking a 293whp. Am I still searching for more? Of course. But in my area there are 6 of us with supercharged cars. Some AMS, C2 and VF stage 2 or 3. All are great kits. Nik has always been very receptive to any input. There was not a c2 kit dyno'ed but the AMS and stage 2 car put down a respectable 225-226 on the mustang. From our street runs, I would suspect the c2 would do the same. Botht C2 and VF appear to be great kits. I just feel VF is by far a higher quality and tested product that will last longer.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (adcockman)*

Furthermore, I think it's alot harder to achieve 300whp that everyone here thinks. The C2 cars I've dynoed with in the past have not met their advertised stage 1 claims of 280 either. Please someone proove me otherwise. 
Happy Holidays to Jeff and NIK!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_ I just feel VF is by far a higher quality and tested product that will last longer. 

What about that kit will make it last longer? Both use a blower made by the same company. Both have piping that is never going to break anyway...
What would make it last longer? 
Later,


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (nater)*

Just get a AMS kit







and call it a day. 
Get C2 software tho


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (turbojeta3)*

man i hate when people start bashing c2s kit like its unsafe in the real world or cant be driven daily. since ive had mine running right .. thanks to another c2 product" cai intake" which is not gonna last long as the vf cai







my car has been running flawlessly. getting the same gas mileage as any other sc or turbo car. and havent had any problems but whoopin up on a whoooooolttta cars around town. i just hate it when people hate when a thumbs up is deserved. im with nater on this one and i think cause we are some of the first c2 customers we are kinda defending their products. im sorry vf has to make a stage 3 to compare to a c2 stage 1. 


_Modified by dcvento at 11:23 AM 12-23-2004_


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (dcvento)*

Nater...I owe you an appology..you are correct...no bashing..I read into it, and I was wrong.
Maybe I'm overly protective??!!








I have not driven a C2 car, but I have driven a mkIII both AMS and VF, and the VF car was much more smooth in power delivery, and both had good/great throttle response.
I jumped on the O2 issue, becuase it's illegal, and with the O2 sensors not connected, you are defeating the closed loop system, which will make the car run better with all of the other emmissions devices still attached to the car.
That said, I have spent the better part of 10 years working to fight emmission B.S. in my state. Lobbying in our Senate and House to pass laws, and defeat others. Removing emmission equip is a serious issue that the Feds and State legislators get pissed about, and in the end help to motivate more restrictive laws in emmissions.
Most don't realize that to be a great tuner today, you need to work within the emissions parameters...and that is in no way easy. 
When I was trained as a Porsche tech, we had huge amounts of crap to deal with learing about emissions, and had to be certifed by the state to perform emissions testing, and yes it sucks, but it's the law. I realize that not even VF nor AMS are CARB certified, but they do work within the ODB II parameters. C2 need to reach this difficult goal, and I will praise them for that when they do.
Happy Holidays!
Larry


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*

Just a note on reliability. Both kits will be the same. You might be able to say C2kits are less reliable in the vain that the C2 kit makes more wheel HP hence you will were out parts faster.
Same could be said for a daily driven 350HP turbo. Your engine WILL not last as long but HEY that is part of having a ton of HP & Torq.
Both kits are VERY good. They both may have there pluses and minuses and it is up to the BUYER to LEARN them and make the best choice that is right for them selves..!!
Take ME as an Example: My of thinking is the ability to grow little by little. So at the time I bought the AMS kit used what I saw was a blower that was very efficient up to 15-17 PSI.. That is what really mattered. I NEW that with the right planning it would be possible to make the power I might want.
Lets say I want to make 400+hp. I would sell the V1 and get a V1 in a T trim then add cams, BVH and log manifold. Toss in a 17psi pulley and custom stand alone tunning with 42lb injectora and a 4" MAF..
It can be done it just takes desire and cash.
"Little Red Rocket."..
Scooter


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_"Little Red Rocket."..


Reminds me of that disturbing South Park episode...
"Red Rocket".









Later,


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_I realize that not even VF nor AMS are CARB certified, 


You are leaving out information. The AMS kit came with a EO#, and *is SMOG legal*. Not only does it pass the sniffers, but it will pass the visual inspection(even in hardcore SMOG BAR-97 California). Now even if you upgrade to the C2 software, it should still pass the emissions sniffer(I will find out for sure in a year), but with that AMS sticker, it WILL still pass the visual inspection.
So in essence. An AMS gone C2 kit *IS SMOG LEGAL!*
Make sure to do more research next time.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
You are leaving out information. The AMS kit came with a EO#, and *is SMOG legal*. Not only does it pass the sniffers, but it will pass the visual inspection(even in hardcore SMOG BAR-97 California). Now even if you upgrade to the C2 software, it should still pass the emissions sniffer(I will find out for sure in a year), but with that AMS sticker, it WILL still pass the visual inspection.
So in essence. An AMS gone C2 kit *IS SMOG LEGAL!*
Make sure to do more research next time.

I didn't realize that the AMS kit did have an EO, but that is ONLY on MKIII cars, and ONLY with AMS PARTS; so NO the AMS/C2 IS NOT EO. 
An EO is a VERY specific exemption, and you just can't piece it together and expect the EO to cover it. I stated before that I have spent more than 10 years specifically dealing with emissions and the laws surrounding them, I know what I'm talking about there.
You need to research the laws before speaking about them.
Larry


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_I didn't realize that the AMS kit did have an EO, but that is ONLY on MKIII cars, and ONLY with AMS PARTS; so NO the AMS/C2 IS NOT EO. 
An EO is a VERY specific exemption, and you just can't piece it together and expect the EO to cover it. I stated before that I have spent more than 10 years specifically dealing with emissions and the laws surrounding them, I know what I'm talking about there.
You need to research the laws before speaking about them.
Larry

And there are 100s of cars with no emissions equipment running around California with current registration. Ever think you're putting too much time and effort into CARB crap?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
I didn't realize that the AMS kit did have an EO, but that is ONLY on MKIII cars, and ONLY with AMS PARTS; so NO the AMS/C2 IS NOT EO.

The thing there is, if you have the ams kit with a c2 pulley and c2 software it'll pass the visual. A visual cannot tell what type of pulley is on - they see the charger only. 
And as for the chip, if the car passes the sniff test then it passes the emissions - which it will (plug in your o2 sensors a few days before-hand).
Personally, I care about the environment and all...but here in Pa I could give a rats behind about my car not having a cat. You've got a crapload of trees b/w two cities, Pitts and Philly. 
Later,


----------



## EURO_POWER (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (nater)*

VF does state that there kit is meant for stock engines!!!!!!!! Everything they have benchmarked is on a stock vr6 plateform.......and i have there stage 2 kit they sell for about a year now.......and with the kit they sold me it ran great......until i wanted to go with more psi......which they did not support, but they said they would try to help me best as possible. Nik has been very helpful....but there are only so many things that he is capible of....and being i am on the east coast.....its even harder.... so with me saying that......
you have to pay to play.......if you want a kit out of a box for 3500 you now have a choice. when i got my kit i did not......did you hear me complain that i have spent thousands more.....NO!!!!! if someone told me before that i can piece together a kit and make more HP i would have. but i didn't so i spent the money.....i have over 30 thousand into my car.....more then most of you on the forums.....but i don't judge you all.....some of you have spent allot less and make more power.....i will get to the more power part.......i just took the path less traveled.......i am taking VF's kit and plan on making 300+whp....not to many people have gone this route cause it has cost so much......i could have bought a turbo setup and made it faster......anyways.......good luck with your SC setup.....if you have any questions please feel free to contact me.........


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
When I was trained as a Porsche tech, we had huge amounts of crap to deal with learing about emissions, and had to be certifed by the state to perform emissions testing, and yes it sucks, but it's the law. I realize that not even VF nor AMS are CARB certified, but they do work within the ODB II parameters. C2 need to reach this difficult goal, and I will praise them for that when they do.
Happy Holidays!
Larry

What exactly do you mean by "....they do work within the OBD II parameters. C2 need to reach this difficult goal..."?
FWIW: Our C2 software has passed local emissions testing for 3+ years now....

Happy Holidays









C2


----------



## Naked-Joof (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (C2Motorsports)*

C2 > VF.
Merry Fuhckin Christmas


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
What exactly do you mean by "....they do work within the OBD II parameters. C2 need to reach this difficult goal..."?
FWIW: Our C2 software has passed local emissions testing for 3+ years now....

Happy Holidays








Chris/Jeff...I'm talking about the closed loop system intact, functioning, and no OBD II emmissions removed/not working...and no codes thrown...
Larry

C2


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_Chris/Jeff...I'm talking about the closed loop system intact, functioning, and no OBD II emmissions removed/not working...and no codes thrown...
Larry


That's what they are talking about too. All of this (my) talk of unplugging the o2 sensors to get better part throttle is a "plus" of their software. But again, it'll run just fine with the o2's plugged in - and will pass emissions b/c of it.
Unless they want to add something else?
Later,


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (Naked-Joof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Naked-Joof* »_C2 > VF.
Merry Fuhckin Christmas










lololol my thoughts exactly


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp

Excuse me, but I am the one who was the test mule for Stage III FYI. I spent 3months and about 20hrs on the dyno assisting Nik perfecting StageIII. In case you didn't know California does not get really cold weather(dense air) like we do up North. Hence the reason for multiple correspondence with Nik. I'm sorry but Nik just throw up just any old thing on the market until it's perfected. BTW your personal attack is not called for.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_He also paid $7000+ for a ~500 rpm powerband. 

How do you know how much *I* paid for anything?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (turbojeta3)*

Quote, originally posted by all-starr-me » 
Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp 

_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_

LMFAO LMFAO









Get off your knees, your embarrassing yourself


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (vr6ofpain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ofpain* »_
You are leaving out information. The AMS kit came with a EO#, and *is SMOG legal*. Not only does it pass the sniffers, but it will pass the visual inspection(even in hardcore SMOG BAR-97 California). Now even if you upgrade to the C2 software, it should still pass the emissions sniffer(I will find out for sure in a year), but with that AMS sticker, it WILL still pass the visual inspection.
So in essence. An AMS gone C2 kit *IS SMOG LEGAL!*
Make sure to do more research next time.

I'm not sure about your particular laws regarding emissions however around here you don't pass if you have a CEL on or any part of the emissions control system disconnected(ie 02sensor).


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

FWIW: Our C2 software has passed local emissions testing for 3+ years now....

Happy Holidays









C2

See post above.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
That's what they are talking about too. All of this (my) talk of unplugging the o2 sensors to get better part throttle is a "plus" of their software. But again, it'll run just fine with the o2's plugged in - and will pass emissions b/c of it.
Unless they want to add something else?
Later,

Just curious what the part throttle lacks that you gain by disconnecting the o2's. 1 recently purchased a supercharger but wasnt convinced of the track record this company had. never really heard of c2 till the kinetic kit was the talk. And their website just seemed not all that informative to me. I hope their kit is successful just seems like everyone is acting like they have been running this system for 5 years and it just came out. I didnt want to do a coilpack ecu swap not being 100% sure the car would remain reliable. 1 thing is proven more power *always costs more* and is more







give it time as more r and d go in the price will go up. Sometime in the next year if this seems to be a reliable system with no problems they have software for my coilpack 94 corrado i am sure i will try the c2 supercharger.


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (nater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
What about that kit will make it last longer? Both use a blower made by the same company. Both have piping that is never going to break anyway...
What would make it last longer? 
Later,

All I know is I've never had a CEL with my VF kit that wasn't caused by me. I know this isn't the case with any C2 car. Keep in mind this is the MK4 vs the MK3 too. I'm not saying your C2 cars don't run. That would be an ridiculous claim.







But to add all that power and not have a single cell is some very good programing.


----------



## SleepyTT (Jul 15, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp

I wish Chris from C2 would call me so i can the goods








I would try vf but the price per hp is too high. 
Don't give me the quality line. They both use vortech blower. Tell me what VF makes that will make there setup will last longer then a c2 kit and be more reliable ? Magic screws ?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_How do you know how much *I* paid for anything?

I know you paid too much.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_I know you paid too much. 

Homefry probably got it at cost for being a test car. Do you think he'd be licking the nuts if he had paid retail? Maybe, but for fun rather than loyalty.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (SleepyTT)*

*marty, sleepy tt, cabzilla are you all running the c2 supercharger ? just curious if any of you have dynoed how close are they to their claims, and can these pass emissions has anyone had to test ?*


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*

Look, Jerk-set, just because you won waterfest 10 doesn't mean we should all swing from your balls, I don't care what anyone in a mk 4 does so why don't you get back to complaining with the 1.8T people. 
C2 has their OBD 1 software that allows you to keep your O2's plugged in, so I would expect to see the same for OBD 2 in the near future, its really not even an issue at this point.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_*marty, sleepy tt, cabzilla are you all running the c2 supercharger ? just curious if any of you have dynoed how close are they to their claims, and can these pass emissions has anyone had to test ?*

I've run C2 turbo software, but not their SC kits. If you want to pass emissions, plug in the O2.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
See post above.

If you plug in the o2 sensors for emissions IT WILL PASS.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_ 
Just curious what the part throttle lacks that you gain by disconnecting the o2's. 1 recently purchased a supercharger but wasnt convinced of the track record this company had. never really heard of c2 till the kinetic kit was the talk. And their website just seemed not all that informative to me. I hope their kit is successful just seems like everyone is acting like they have been running this system for 5 years and it just came out. I didnt want to do a coilpack ecu swap not being 100% sure the car would remain reliable. 1 thing is proven more power *always costs more* and is more







give it time as more r and d go in the price will go up. Sometime in the next year if this seems to be a reliable system with no problems they have software for my coilpack 94 corrado i am sure i will try the c2 supercharger.

I think it's due to getting some extra fuel adding in at part throttle...
But I'm not sure exactly.
A mk3 car wants to keep bringing the car back to 14.7a/f with the o2's plugged in. With a Turbo car (where you can hit boost at ANY part throttle condition) that would be a bad thing. 
On a supercharger you are not hitting boost at part throttle so therefor it's not a problem.
So that could be the main difference.
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I know you paid too much. 

I know *I* paid too much too.
Not to mention I tried to "fix" my lack of HP that I spent almost 4K on (see 222whp at 7000rpms) by going the c2 hybrid route (which was nice for a while) then I ended up spending coin on a turbo setup (thank God I sold my VF kit for half what I paid for it with 20k miles but that's all I could get)...
So, if I spent too much so did he. 
I LOVED my s/c. In no way, shape, or form am I knocking a s/c guy or their decisions...
But I'm kinda glad I got out when I did, I'd still be waiting for my stage 3 (I'm a mk3 guy)...
I'm sure jett's car moves...I would just rather go Turbo b/c I'm a power junkie. 
I'd rather have my power (with more trq) lower so that I don't have to rev out my motor just to make the s/c work.
Someone has to make a root-type blower hook up to a vr6! That would be kinda cool







.
Later,


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_Look, Jerk-set, just because you won waterfest 10 doesn't mean we should all swing from your balls, I don't care what anyone in a mk 4 does so why don't you get back to complaining with the 1.8T people. 


I never said you should. Does it make you feel better to call me names?


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_
Homefry probably got it at cost for being a test car. Do you think he'd be licking the nuts if he had paid retail? Maybe, but for fun rather than loyalty.

Homefry? WTF







Why does your above statement only apply to me and not C2 supporters?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*

This thread has really gone http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .
Let's stop the name calling folks.....we can all be far more mature than what I am seeing.
MkIV, right now the only choices is VF for SC'd FI.....if you have a MkIII, then you have options, C2, AMS, VF.
The difference between them is the programming. VF choose a V9 unit over a V2 because of LONGENVITY on stock COMPRESSION....that's it.
VF can and HAS made custom kits and programming based upon a V2, I have seen these cars..and yes they make 400 WHP!
But, VF (Nik) does prefer to perfect a kit BEFORE selling it. 
VF has 3 years on the market, AMS even longer. C2 is the new kid, and is showing great promise.
All, lets stop the chilish bickering, and just provide FACTS. We are here to help eachother....
Merry Christmas!
Larry


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_This thread has really gone http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .
Let's stop the name calling folks.....we can all be far more mature than what I am seeing.
MkIV, right now the only choices is VF for SC'd FI.....if you have a MkIII, then you have options, C2, AMS, VF.
The difference between them is the programming. VF choose a V9 unit over a V2 because of LONGENVITY on stock COMPRESSION....that's it.
VF can and HAS made custom kits and programming based upon a V2, I have seen these cars..and yes they make 400 WHP!
But, VF (Nik) does prefer to perfect a kit BEFORE selling it. 
VF has 3 years on the market, AMS even longer. C2 is the new kid, and is showing great promise.
All, lets stop the chilish bickering, and just provide FACTS. We are here to help eachother....
Merry Christmas!
Larry

Well said Larry. Merry Christmas


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_
I've run C2 turbo software, but not their SC kits. If you want to pass emissions, plug in the O2.

seems like alot of people are commenting on different subjects, hybrid setups turbo /c2 software it gets off topic from what i thought this thread was referring to bolt/on supercharger kits. and still from what i understand this c2 software is still only compatible for 94/95 ea/bm e.c.u. golf jetta, that is according to the person i spoke to at c2. thats why i opted for something specifically tuned for my car.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Quote, originally posted by all-starr-me » 
Don't listen to JERK-SETT, he suckling from VF's teets like a little blind mammal. read any of his threads on how many times he's had to call nik and get the right parts. For less money and better upgradability go with: http://www.c2motorsports.net/index.asp 
Get off your knees, your embarrassing yourself









Your a class act. Feel better calling people names. I thought the satement was funny. Now you wanna come on here and flex. How the hel can you fit your car and your head both in the garage?
I can sit here and call you names but whats the point? For me to get kicked off? For me to become just like you? 
Well ill tell you what bend over and have someone drive that mk4 VF SC car up your ass. Hows that. That good enough or you want more...?
Im sick of seeing you quote after quote after quote. Give it a ****ing break.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*

i guess no one wants to stay on this topic http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_
seems like alot of people are commenting on different subjects, hybrid setups turbo /c2 software it gets off topic from what i thought this thread was referring to bolt/on supercharger kits. and still from what i understand this c2 software is still only compatible for 94/95 ea/bm e.c.u. golf jetta, that is according to the person i spoke to at c2. thats why i opted for something specifically tuned for my car.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
I'm not sure about your particular laws regarding emissions however around here you don't pass if you have a CEL on or any part of the emissions control system disconnected(ie 02sensor).









I'll explain one more time. THE CAR IS LEGAL IN CALIFORNIA. Mine passed a little less than a year ago.
All you need to do is plug the front O2 back in before you smog the car, and clear your fault codes(the two from the O2 being disconnected). Then you drive yourself down to the SMOG center. Then..........YOU PASS.
This 02 sensor is not even an issue, because if that CEL bothers you(you are not a true VW driver if it does), then you simply plug the O2 sensor back in. That is that.
SO STOP ARGUING THIS LIKE IT IS AN ISSUE. The car will still run fine with C2 software and the O2's plugged in.

btw: We *are* on topic with this tread, people need to know what is truth and what is BS.


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*

"Total cost so far, $6.4K...for a dyno'd 270whp WITH heavy wheels and a bad rotary valve....so 300CHP is there with a V9 s/c."
OH..... MY...... GOD...... and your ok with that?????


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_
Your a class act. Feel better calling people names. I thought the satement was funny. Now you wanna come on here and flex. How the hel can you fit your car and your head both in the garage?
I can sit here and call you names but whats the point? For me to get kicked off? For me to become just like you? 
Well ill tell you what bend over and have someone drive that mk4 VF SC car up your ass. Hows that. That good enough or you want more...?
Im sick of seeing you quote after quote after quote. Give it a ****ing break. 


Hello pot, meet kettle.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*

original ass clown.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (turbojeta3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbojeta3* »_original ass clown. 

Merry Christmas


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (JETTSET)*

Merry Christams to you too. 

Peace on earth good will towards man. Till monday that is.....lol


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (98VR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98VR* »_"Total cost so far, $6.4K...for a dyno'd 270whp WITH heavy wheels and a bad rotary valve....so 300CHP is there with a V9 s/c."
OH..... MY...... GOD...... and your ok with that?????

Yes I am...Let me provide a little insight to some of you "kids". I was a factory trained Porsche Tech who worked at a dealer for the better part of 5 years (to pay for college). I worked on ANDIAL, RUF's, Kremer's, Gamballa's, etc...and tweaked factory cars. I know what works in our Vegas summer heat, and what doesn't.
I bought the VF kit BECAUSE it is well engineered...almost what the factory would have done. I have spent thousands of hours building Porsche racers, shifter karts, etc....and I'm done with that. I have several P-Car toys I can drive....I wanted RELIABLE EVERYDAY BOLT-ON PERFORMANCE I WOULD NOT HAVE TO SCREW WITH ON A DAILY BASIS.
I have yet to see 1 turbo VR live more than 5K miles here...even well tuned ones.....Hell, 951's (944T's) were commonly referred to as "grenades" in the local circles...ESPECIALLY if you modified them.
Spending $6k+ on performance mods that are reliable, and don't have a serious effect on engine longevity are what I wanted...and it's what I got.
If I had been willing to spend $12K, I would have gone with the HPA TT kit....worth EVERY penny. But twice the price and for what? about 100 more hp......not a great bang for the buck.
The VR is very similar to the Porsche flat 6...hp=$$$ and about $50/hp...very similar....
If I were about 10 years younger, I would have bought an ATP Turbo kit, and tinkered with it until it worked...but now I'm an executive who wants to have a daily car that is reliable, and fun...and can carry the wife and kids......besides, I'm no fan of SUV's, but I do have a mini van.....Chevy Astro with a 350 conversion....it works. Simply.
That's my angle....simple, reliable hp....and that's why I like VF. And that's what this thread is about/asked.
Larry
PS-Patrick and the other guy...stop the childish name-calling!!











_Modified by lsinlv at 12:41 PM 12-24-2004_


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
Yes I am...Let me provide a little insight to some of you "kids". 

_Modified by lsinlv at 12:41 PM 12-24-2004_


Not necessary. Age is irrelevant here.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_

Not necessary. Age is irrelevant here. 

Actually I think it is completely relevant. All you have to do is look at the language used and attitude presented by some and you have your answer. I remember when I was that age and 10foot tall and bullet proof and I had the answers to everything. I still do








I think for the most part people of my age group have been around dubs along time and seen lots of things that work and things that don't. We have spent piles of money over the years and made mistakes along the way. Guys like Larry and I are simply trying to provide some inside from the "been there done that and it don't work" crowd to save some of these guys time and money. Sometimes the truth hurts, especially when you already know everything


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_
seems like alot of people are commenting on different subjects, hybrid setups turbo /c2 software it gets off topic from what i thought this thread was referring to bolt/on supercharger kits. and still from what i understand this c2 software is still only compatible for 94/95 ea/bm e.c.u. golf jetta, that is according to the person i spoke to at c2. thats why i opted for something specifically tuned for my car.

Cliff Notes ON SUBJECT
Our bolt-on VR6 SC kit is for the following model cars:
*ALL* OBDII VR6 equipped cars 96-99
*ALL* OBDI VR6 equipped cars with drop in style MAF sensors (GOLF/JETTA)
Hope that helps
Happy Holidays
chris
C2


----------



## 98VR (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (C2Motorsports)*

I'm going to say one more small thing and then I'll leave everyone to the flame fest.
There's one thing that I've been noticing a lot of. Just because one person has problems with this part or that kit, doesn't mean that the kit or part is completely unreliable and shouldn't be approached. I'm tired of seeing this hysteria spread among the community like wildfire. When you get right down to it, it's just gossip. It's like every time you turn around some atrocity has occurred involving a 3rd party company and their aftermarket part, give me a break. There's risks involved in any type of modification you wont get away from that. If your too naive to realize that then the fault lays mostly on your shoulders. 
Just because you have some experience with one part or kit and it was a bad experience doesn't mean that applies to every kit and part released in that genre (in this case FI kit's). If you honestly think that you are the master of everything just because you've had a bad experience with ONE FI kit doesn't mean you now have the right to bash and bad mouth every other kit in that genre. There's so many variables involved here it's stammering. From condition of the car and it's various components right down to how the drivers driving style and aggressiveness is. To even assume that you've got all those variables figured out and you think your going to discredit this kit or that kit based on your assumption of the situation, makes you more ignorant than ignorant.
"I have yet to see 1 turbo VR live more than 5K miles here...even well tuned ones....."
You need to get out more me think's. 
Some of you may feel the need to bash myself or my post, all I have to say to that is go right ahead. I wont be sucked into these little attention whore games that some of you like to play. This will be the last time I visit this post.
Merry Christmas everyone.


_Modified by 98VR at 2:00 AM 12-25-2004_


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: vr6 VF Engineering Supercharger (98VR)*

I know im with alot of people in the "little bickering" match we have here and yes sorry to see people pay for 6.5 grand something like this. I really makes me sick that someone could charge some much for something that should run like it should to begin with. Don't get me wrong we all pay dearly for stuff. Sure all do, BUT we learn from the experience you only pay that kind of one once. I learned from my ATP experience back in 96. Why pay all that money when you can build a kit yourself? Or buy one cheaper?

Cheaper doesn't always mean that it is going to blow the hell up. Or that the company is skimming on parts. Its not like that. Just means the company is usually taking a bite of **** but they know in the long run that the gain will weight more than the loss when people realize that the kit is one of the best things going out there. 

As far as the comment of id like to see a VRT last more than 5 years out in Vegas. That is just a blank comment. If you really believe that comment and you bought a 6.5g kit because it was "designed in the desert", by people "that live in the desert" you can not see past the big issue at hand. Cars don't last for two reasons 1. Driver 2. Tuning Nothing i mean NOTHING has to do with the climate that you live in. Sure heat plays a factor im with you on that. But come on man for real. I lived there for 3 years i know what its like. That's just a invalid statement. 
Alot of us on here have experience with tuning cars. As far as stand alone. Sure it don't make us know it alls. Never said i was a no it all. But it leaves enough sense to sit back and see you guys paying out the ass for something that you should get anyway. Am i right on that little fact? You pay 6-7grand GRAND for a kit because its been in testing for 60years and it runs flawlessly is horse ****. It really is. Sure some issues will come up every once in awhile. Its the nature of the beast. But to say that you payed all the money for something therefore its better and runs better but you never drove or owned a car with a different setup is moronic. 

Unfortantly this arguement will always be around. It will be around in some form of Forced Induction. Let it be SC or Turbo. Because lets face it from this point. If you would have gone Turbo who would get the software from? C2, ATP or EIP. This thread will always be around. 


_Modified by turbojeta3 at 4:58 AM 12-25-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

By the way, IMO anybody who buys forced induction for their car has already made some sort of decision (on SOME LEVEL) that reliability isn't as important to them as it was when they first bought the car.
So let's take that out of the picture/argument from this point forward, please?
I mean, there used to be a *real* reason for the reliability argument before there was reliable FI software. 
Now you've got giac (with the s/c) and c2 (with the s/c and turbo)...that has a good rep.
I'm not saying either is as reliable as stock but when you choose FI, you opt out of the "reliability program".
Just my thoughts. And Merry Christmas to everybody this morning







!
Later,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*VR6 Supercharging*

A little history on VR6 supercharging and VF-Engineering.
The OBD1 VR6 engine came out in the form of the Golf3 VR6 in 1991 in England. The corrado 2.9 eventually came out too and a Golf3 2.9 Syncro. There were some updates by VW, mainly going from distributor to single coil pack ignition.
The owner of VF Engineering is a die-hard VR6 enthusiast, and has worked exclusively with VR6 engines since 1994. He has owned and supercharged nearly all forms of VR6 from the Colour Concept, Highline 2.9 4wd syncro to R32. He moved to California in 2000 but is from London UK and still owns http://www.nsracing.com 
NSRacing specialized and was most prominent in the market for VR6 transplants into the MK2 and G60 motors into the MK1. Over 100x engine transplants were performed between 1995-97 with dozens of magazine reviews in Performance VW and The Golf. 








In late 1996 he came into contact with Z-Engineering in Zurich, Switzerland who were finishing off a contract with Lamborghini to supercharge crate motors for them to install in the Countach and Diablo. * Z-Eng had already (Jun 1995) designed a supercharger kit for their 95 VR6 Golf using the Vortech V1 supercharger unit.* Being a V1 it was noisy. But they had Sportech (now become widely known in the US) write their software and the kit was a very functional and marketable product. Their demo car was the first supercharged VR6. _Incedentally this was the same time that HGP's biturbo Golf3 syncro was published in several German magazines._
Being a little naive Z-Eng sent a kit to California for evaluation, but were never paid for it and were dismayed to find that it was copied by a company in California and pretty quickly found its way onto the US market without any credit to them or their consent. In the meantime NSRacing began marketing the Swiss manufactured kit in the UK and received much publicity in the magazines. 








Z-Eng grew tired of the noisy V1 and designed and manufactured their own supercharger unit which became very popular due to its simplicity and silent gearing (pulley system). Emails and requests very quickly reached NSRacing (London) who decided to consequentially open an office in California in Mar 00 and called it Z-Engineering USA. 
Soon after, another company in Florida copied the V1 based kit (now offering the quiet version of the V1 called the V2) again and funnily enough all the brackets looked similar to the ones originally designed by the Swiss some 4+ years earlier. But each company claiming they had perfected the others imperfections. What none of them knew in those days that they had all copied some key mistakes that the Swiss made eg. MAF placement.
Z-Eng USA made several key products enhancements for its US product such as machining billet brackets, creating molds for Samco hoses and taking on GIAC as an exclusive software development partner. GIAC being widely known for their software developments for German high performance engines.
In Sept 02, Z-Engineering USA ceased trading with the Swiss manufacturer due to supply issues and changed its trading name to VF-Engineering but still owned under its CA Corp entity. VF-Eng decided to go back to its roots and use the Vortech superchargers again. It redesigned the Golf 3 kit using the V9 helical cut Super Quiet unit and embarked on a long term plan of supercharger kit development. 
VF-Eng used the knowledge it gained from 2 years of development on the MK4 chassis (the New Dimensions red Jetta) to finally unleash fully staged MK4 12v and soon after 24v supercharger kits. The MK4 whilst not widley recognized, is a far more technically challenging car to write software for. The VF-Eng design prinicipal is aimed at the daily driver who wants simplicity and bolt on / removability. This empowers the user not to become dependent on a tuner for diagnostics/ maintenance but to gain an understanding for themself.
Blessed by growth, VF-Eng has been pleased to re-invest into its product. VF purchases and live tests many cars for product development. Feedback from customers is taken very seriously and kits are active on race tracks and extreme temperatures from the Arizona desert to the Russian winters. Occasionally VF revises parts using more technically advanced materials. One example of this is the use of rotational molding to create molded crosslink polyethylene plastic ducting. Molding has allowed VF to make pipes that are shaped to fit the car rather than being limited by Mandrel bending steel tube. VF employs GATES Rubber Co. to custom manufacture double sided serpentine belts to its own lengths and Siemens to make high flow fuel pumps for the MK4 platform which uses a special type of 2 stage pump. None of this could happen without the demand from our customers.
















VF-Engineering has a "manufacturer to manufacturer" (direct phone line) relationship with Vortech Engineering, GIAC and several other German OEMs. VF-Eng has grown to become a full in-house production facility with 4x CNC machining centers, 2x rotational molding machines, R&D and technical dept, 1x Dynojet chassis dyno, QC assembly dept, offices and dozens of US and worldwide distributors many of who are dominators in their own markets.
From Sept 2002 to current, VF-Eng have sold many hundreds of MK3 supercharger kits and twice as many MK4 VR6 kits. In Jan 04 VF-Eng released its Porsche 996 chargecooled supercharger kit which hit the cover of Eurpean Car magazine, and has become a hit with close to 100 units sold. Having just completed 2 years of testing VF will release a full line up of BMW supercharger systems from the E46 330 to the Z8. VF-Eng ships kits to Canada, Russia, Estonia, Greece, Germany, Holland, Australia, Mexico, UK and Switzerland etc.


















_Modified by vf-engineering at 12:30 PM 12-25-2004_


----------



## adcockman (Apr 17, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (vf-engineering)*

Enough said!


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (adcockman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adcockman* »_Enough said!









Yea, now that it has been said...I'm buying myself a VF-engineering supercharger system. 








LOL.
Later,


----------



## VR6_00Jetta (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (vf-engineering)*

Thank you, Nik! (and for refocusing this thread!)
VF isn't the benchmark standard for no reason - you've earned it!
I hope C2 and Kinetic have you looking over your sholder, though








Well done. Best regards. Keep doing what you've been doing.

_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 1:29 PM 12-25-2004_


_Modified by VR6_00Jetta at 4:54 PM 12-25-2004_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (VR6_00Jetta)*

Great post VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You've said it all right there


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Great post VF http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You've said it all right there









Except for the kits that I've seen that use janky parts that require modifications to make everything fit properly. And the filter placement? lol.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
Except for the kits that I've seen that use janky parts that require modifications to make everything fit properly. And the filter placement? lol. 

Janky parts







You must be mistaken. Where else would you put the filter? Everything that VF produces FITS. The cannot be responsible for other peoples GHETTO mods are variations from stock that no aftermarket manufacturer can anticipate the hundreds of possible configurations.


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*

Yep, it's people's ghetto mods that put just-not-quite-right parts in the boxes. We've seen pulley machining issues, the oil feed line doesn't take the best path, there sre some issues with the power steering system sometimes, the filter is in a hideous location, etc...


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_Yep, it's people's ghetto mods that put just-not-quite-right parts in the boxes. We've seen pulley machining issues, the oil feed line doesn't take the best path, there sre some issues with the power steering system sometimes, the filter is in a hideous location, etc... 

Pulley machining issues? Got proof?
Oil feed line path? That's pretty straight forward line must go from point A to point B the path it takes can be determined by the installer, I have yet to see any issues with that on the kits I have installed or seen.
Power Steering system? Would you care to eleaborate on that?
Filter in a hidious location. Well it's not the best place in the world but it's the only place. Where else would you put it?
etc, etc.... ?


----------



## cabzilla (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Pulley machining issues? Got proof?
Oil feed line path? That's pretty straight forward line must go from point A to point B the path it takes can be determined by the installer, I have yet to see any issues with that on the kits I have installed or seen.
Power Steering system? Would you care to eleaborate on that?
Filter in a hidious location. Well it's not the best place in the world but it's the only place. Where else would you put it?
etc, etc.... ?

I'm surprised you can even type with the grip you have on Nik's balls. You aren't his personal cheerleader. I have seen issues on the 4 kits I have been around. That is all.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (cabzilla)*

seems alot of tubo f.i. mainly, have alot of contempt for people who choose a pain free more reliable source of power. i dont see anyone who has it complaining about quality, reliability, customer service or the price.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_seems alot of tubo f.i. mainly, have alot of contempt for people who choose a pain free more reliable source of power. i dont see anyone who has it complaining about quality, reliability, customer service or the price. 

I thinks it's more of the *I live my life a 1/4 mile at a time* philosophy.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (cabzilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I'm surprised you can even type with the grip you have on Nik's balls. 


I suggest the tone of this thread be kept at a reasonable level. Thankyou. 
Regards to oil line and PS lines, we have found user installation to be a key contributory factor. WIth over 400 kits sold, there are bound to be users who misinterpret installation. Filter placement with our kits is in the usual place where most other FI manufacturers and Cold Air Intakes place it. Not sure though where this cynicism is rooted from.
Anyway, we forgot to mention we were recently featured in European Car magazine for Select Gear 2004 "Best of the Aftermarket"


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (vf-engineering)*



vf-engineering said:


> I suggest the tone of this thread be kept at a reasonable level. Thankyou.
> QUOTE]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (vf-engineering)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabzilla* »_
I'm surprised you can even type with the grip you have on Nik's balls. 



_Quote, originally posted by *vf-engineering* »_
I suggest the tone of this thread be kept at a reasonable level. Thankyou.









Anyway, for the other poster that said turbo guys are wailing on s/c guys (well, that's basically what you said) then jettset says that we live our lives a 1/4 mile at a time...
Wrong.
I'm not wailing on anybody. And I've owned both (as quite a few others have). I have never even tried taking my car to a strip and never will. 
This isn't a thread about Turbo *vs* s/c, it's a thread that is going back to the same old thing that the "turbo or s/c?" thread always goes back to. Making some power and still having some $$$ left over to grab a burger at Wendy's.
Later,


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (nater)*

The way i read this ''in the begining'' was a thread just about vf superchargers . he was ready to purchase a vf supercharger then a whole lot of posts came about c2 and how theirs is better by mostly people running turbos, most never even having experience with vf s/c's or c2's for that matter . Seems to me c2's software saved some ill running turbo cars so they now think its the end all be all. When they have software programs for all applications and have s/c kits sold and some time and miles to back them those people may say '' hey i have this other kit i'm happy with you may want to check it out'' but instead it comes across as alot of angry tubo people with an axe to grind. Thought dubs were suppose to be fun to drive???










_Modified by NORTAVE2.0 at 8:47 AM 12-26-2004_


----------



## VW97Jetta (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_The way i read this ''in the begining'' was a thread just about vf superchargers . he was ready to purchase a vf supercharger then a whole lot of posts came about c2 and how theirs is better by mostly people running turbos, most never even having experience with vf s/c's or c2's for that matter . Seems to me c2's software saved some ill running turbo cars so they now think its the end all be all. When they have software programs for all applications and have s/c kits sold and some time and miles to back them those people may say '' hey i have this other kit i'm happy with you may want to check it out'' but instead it comes across as alot of angry tubo people with an axe to grind. Thought dubs were suppose to be fun to drive???









_Modified by NORTAVE2.0 at 8:47 AM 12-26-2004_

To play devils advocate, there's a guy with a 2.0L here in CT who has the VF charger kit for his 2.0L and it ran like crap....and then again I know of another guy who's car has basically been the guinea pig for their 2.0L stuff and his car has run like a champ.
You win some, you lose some....


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_most never even having experience with vf s/c's or c2's for that matter . 

Again, I have experience with all of them.


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_Seems to me c2's software saved some ill running turbo cars so they now think its the end all be all. 

It should be "the end all be all" if it saved some ill running turbo cars. Ppl were dying for a solution and could never imagine a time when this could be possible (short of stand alone).


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_ Thought dubs were suppose to be fun to drive???









My dub became more fun to drive when I modified my VF kit with C2 stuff.








Later,


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (nater)*

ALL GOOD i just dont see what all that had to do with this thread, again seems to me people with turbo's have this need to tell you why their setup is better when you have already decided you dont want a turbo. isnt that what is happening here ???


_Quote, originally posted by *nater* »_
Again, I have experience with all of them.
It should be "the end all be all" if it saved some ill running turbo cars. Ppl were dying for a solution and could never imagine a time when this could be possible (short of stand alone).




_Modified by NORTAVE2.0 at 12:27 PM 12-26-2004_


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_ALL GOOD i just dont see what all that had to do with this thread, again seems to me people with turbo's have this need to tell you why their setup is better when you have already decided you dont want a turbo. isnt that what is happening here ???
_Modified by NORTAVE2.0 at 12:27 PM 12-26-2004_

Well,
Correct me if I'm wrong but I've never said my turbo was better than anybodys' supercharger setup.
If I have (I'll have to scroll up and look at my posts) then I apologize.
But I doubt I did.
Later,


----------



## gtiracer06 (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (nater)*

someone asked for dyno #'s on C2 stg 1 S/C kit...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1710548
i was only hitting 9psi at that point, and stupidly didnt rev it up past 6500 rpm...i am now consistently hitting 11.5-12psi...

i'm happy with the kit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by gtiracer06 at 10:00 AM 12-28-2004_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (VW97Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW97Jetta* »_
To play devils advocate, there's a guy with a 2.0L here in CT who has the VF charger kit for his 2.0L and it ran like crap....and then again I know of another guy who's car has basically been the guinea pig for their 2.0L stuff and his car has run like a champ.
You win some, you lose some....


Well it depends on what level of maintenance the car has seen in its life and whether everything is up to snuff or not. Most problems that I have seen with VF kits were installation related.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*

I'm not sure what to make of this thread but...I do have a VF kit on my car and it runs great. I'm short on the advertised HP, but I've put 15k on the car this year with no issues. Driveability is great and VF has been very helpful everytime I went down there. I do like my VF kit very much.
VF just needs to change the HP numbers for the Corrado on their website. They are using an OBD 2 mk3's dyno chart. I have yet to see a Corrado put out the numbers they advertise.
I ws thinking about running the c2 software...but until I know for a fact that it'll work with our 91 octane...I'm sticking with the GIAC software.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (abt cup)*

I didn't originally come up with the advertised numbers, but I think it may be due to differences in the test car vs. mine.
I know I have heavy 18 wheels and tires, and an exaust thats not as free flowing as the one they used...


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_I didn't originally come up with the advertised numbers, but I think it may be due to differences in the test car vs. mine.
I know I have heavy 18 wheels and tires, and an exaust thats not as free flowing as the one they used...

None have have close to their numbers. I dynoed with 16in Oettingers and a 2.5in TT exhaust. My friend has a stage 1 and he didn't come close to the numbers.


----------



## vr6ofpain (Feb 5, 2004)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
I ws thinking about running the c2 software...but until I know for a fact that it'll work with our 91 octane...I'm sticking with the GIAC software.

It works. I have been driving the car for over a month with this software(C2 stage I). Though I don't have any numbers for you. I need to sort out my issues with my setup first.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
None have have close to their numbers. I dynoed with 16in Oettingers and a 2.5in TT exhaust. My friend has a stage 1 and he didn't come close to the numbers.

Let me be more specific. I am within a 10% variance, which is more than acceptable.
Every engine is different, every car is different. I can tell you that Porsche produced engines that were WELL below state hp numbers...so low that they ended up re-stating hp ratings...just like other car makers....
I also have a broken rotary change-over valve...so add that to the equation....
I know the power is there, it's a matter of fine tuning....and in the end I got what I wanted....power with piece of mind....
If I really wanted to drive around a sportscar, I can always drive my 914-6....maybe not as fast, but certainly more entertaining....
Larry


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (lsinlv)*

Well, I myself dyno'd more than advertised hp about 7whp more on Stage II. There are alot of variables that can effect dyno #'s. You can loose 20 or more whp by just a tiny bit of belt slip alone. 
As for the Corrado guys, your cars are old, not that that's bad, but an older motor will not make as much as a newer one generally speaking. Also there can be other contributing factors in an old car that can cause lower #'s.


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*

i would think a sound 12v vr6 should dyno the same as mk3 ? if the wear on the car is =. i have a 40k and a 60k vr6 corrados and the higher milage dizzy car always seemed to pull harder ? if i dyno stage 2 230 w.h.p. i am happy.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_i would think a sound 12v vr6 should dyno the same as mk3 ? if the wear on the car is =. i have a 40k and a 60k vr6 corrados and the higher milage dizzy car always seemed to pull harder ? if i dyno stage 2 230 w.h.p. i am happy.

I did 236whp with 10K miles on the plugs, orig wires (45K miles), a bad change-over valve, and a somewhat restrictive exhaust....

You will get what's promised....I know that!
Larry


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (lsinlv)*

Was that with VF's stage 1 or 2?

_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
I did 236whp with 10K miles on the plugs, orig wires (45K miles), a bad change-over valve, and a somewhat restrictive exhaust....

You will get what's promised....I know that!
Larry


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (Scooter98144)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scooter98144* »_Was that with VF's stage 1 or 2?


That was stg II... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (lsinlv)*

I dyno'd 256whp with Stage II http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DblYeloRado (Mar 17, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_I dyno'd 256whp with Stage II http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


so whats all the problem here


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (NORTAVE2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORTAVE2.0* »_

so whats all the problem here









some motors are stonger than others....obviously...but I was down 15~20 hp due to the issues with my motor.....and NO FAIR!!!
Patrick has super cold air to use up in The Great White North!!!








Larry


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (lsinlv)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lsinlv* »_
some motors are stonger than others....obviously...but I was down 15~20 hp due to the issues with my motor.....and NO FAIR!!!
Patrick has super cold air to use up in The Great White North!!!








Larry

Actually the dyno was done at 80degrees with 45% humidity. The only other thing I have is a 7lb aluminum flywheel which is probably good for a few extra hp


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: VR6 Supercharging (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_
As for the Corrado guys, your cars are old, not that that's bad, but an older motor will not make as much as a newer one generally speaking. Also there can be other contributing factors in an old car that can cause lower #'s.

I don't remember the stock numbers, but Nik told me that my Corrado Dynoe'd higher than stock and that the motor is very healthy. I don't think being older has anything to do with it. I think its the programming...can't be the hardware.


----------

